# Houston Montly Herf 3/601 Event



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well last night was a freaking blast as always. I got there kinda late and had to leave early, but it was awesome! Here are some pics. Alot of memebers showed up and I think this turned out to be our biggest one yet! So if you see yourself in the pics feel free to let everybody know which one you are (I know but I'm trying to spend time with my kids plus being lazy so not posting all the names LOL).


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; looked like loads of fun.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

That last picture: I like the smoke floating across the top . . . very nice  The first picture's not bad either LOL


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

It was a great time last night. It was good to meet all who attended and put some faces with names.


----------

